# Hacking a SB Reef Lights Freshwater



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

This is no different than the ongoing battles w/ dimming chinese black boxes..

first step is determining the dim type..just because it has a pot doesn't mean it dims w/ "just" the pot. 
some go to a PWM board ....

There is literally years of history behind this...
you could start here, gets messy:
Walk through for modified Chinese black box for running on Apex - Reef Central Online Community










Basically most of these high voltage DC drivers are 10V PWM by "pot" but NEED to know your drivers..

to be honest gutting and replacing drivers is my thought but cost inefficient and matching the drivers can be problematic..

HEY.. SURPRISE!!! Note that looks to be 0-10V analog dimming..


----------



## AguaScape (Oct 28, 2018)

Exactly what I was looking for! Great find @jeffkrol! Can always depend upon you to find the solution for anything that has to do with tech. The Apex control is about $500 so that option is out the window on my budget. I assume that any 0-10 pwm controller will work for this type of hack. Since I would need 0-10v, I would have to use the regular BlueFish at ~$200 and could not use the BlueFish mini since the mini will only output 3.3v PWM. Tempted to go with a TC421 based upon the price and having a higher level of control, but I have read that the programming can be difficult on the TC421.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Modded Tc's are 5V PWM...though various other mods could be made..

Converter boards are available for other types of dimmers..

IF your unit IS analog (sorry you still need to verify this.. things get changed since sbreef is more or less rebranded Chinese)
This and a TC-420(1), Storm, Hurricane, Bluefish, bluefish mini, or any modified Chinese controller (most are built on the same principals as a TC)

https://www.amazon.com/KNACRO-volta...ocphy=1028224&hvtargid=pla-608877206832&psc=1

See product description..



> Convert 0-100% PWM digital signal into analog signal.
> 2. The input digital signal can be a 0-100% PWM signal at 3.3V or 5V or 24V
> 3. Output analog signal can be 0-10V voltage or 0-5V voltage.


In the past I was hesitant to suggest these since Tc 5V PWM is around 480Hz..but.. if I understand the Chinglish here.. should be fine


> PWM signal reception frequency range: 100HZ-3KHZ (suggest 1KHZ-3KHZ can also make other frequency PWM signal).


Oddly enough going 5V PWM to 10V pwm is harder to figure out.. but we'll cross that bridge IF we get to that..
https://forum.allaboutcircuits.com/threads/5v-pwm-to-10v-pwm.69870/

The POT circuit board will tell you..

Only reason I 'm going there is historically, as mentioned before, they used both.. analog and 10V PWM..and which were in a part. unit was hit and miss.
Maybe sbreef specifies analog..

One thing.. most analog won't dim smooth to zero and some won't go to zero at all..
Best practice is dim to 10%,, put driver on a wall timer to kill power..


----------



## AguaScape (Oct 28, 2018)

I will open up my light when I get home tonight and hopefully I see pwm on my dimmer circuit.


----------



## AguaScape (Oct 28, 2018)

Well crap. It appears that I did not get the PWM version. This complicates things. Looks like I will have to either go with a smart outlet for on off timer or hack deeper and wire up new drivers. Please excuse my jagged thumb nail. Did not expect it to come out that ugly. Working man hands.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Doesn't SB Reef basic has a manual dimmer control? Does that mean it varies 0-10v analog to dim the lights?
Then you could fake a 'smart' dimmer with Arduino.
@AguaScape, I have an Arduino Uno that I am currently not using, if you want to play with it.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Just use this (there are others)
between a 5V (3.3V) PWM signal and the light..
https://www.amazon.com/KNACRO-volta...ocphy=1028224&hvtargid=pla-608877206832&psc=1

https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/81f6ku6eBmL._SL1500_.jpg
Start at 6:12-ish..
for the rest..


----------



## TheUnseenHand (May 14, 2017)

@jeffkrol Very interested in pulling my SBReef light apart now. I watched the video and the one thing I'm not sure of is how it then connects to the Apex. Is that through the VDM?


----------



## AguaScape (Oct 28, 2018)

jeffkrol said:


> Just use this (there are others)
> between a 5V (3.3V) PWM signal and the light..
> https://www.amazon.com/KNACRO-volta...ocphy=1028224&hvtargid=pla-608877206832&psc=1
> 
> ...


I am going to try that. I have a few projects ahead of this one, but it is definitely on the list.

Bump:


OVT said:


> Doesn't SB Reef basic has a manual dimmer control? Does that mean it varies 0-10v analog to dim the lights?
> Then you could fake a 'smart' dimmer with Arduino.
> 
> @AguaScape, I have an Arduino Uno that I am currently not using, if you want to play with it.


I have been hesitant to climb down that particular rabbit hole, but maybe it is time to play with Arduinos.


----------

